# Error 1935 (0x8002802f



## artincanada (Apr 16, 2009)

Trying to either reinstall office 2007 and or install Office 2010..both report an assembly error..anyone help please

NOTE: I removed manually and with the aid of ripout2007 and Msfixit and a Msoft reg remover facility..still not able..


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This can be a tough one if you don't want to get into the registry. Start by making sure you have %windir%\system32\mscoree.dll .


----------



## artincanada (Apr 16, 2009)

I am happy and comfortable with the registry..just looking for guidance as to which permiions etc to modify..I have checked and validate .netframework 4.5 I have client and full both report OK..at wits end..if I do a repair via disk will it change the permissions to what they should be..or is this an Office thing....

I have removed office 2007 several time by hand following MS guidelines 

I have used ripitout -fixit and a reg aid from MS..nothing seems to work

On removing Office Enterprise 2007 I tried to install office 2010..no success..

What must I do..can you help?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

F01FEC must be removed from every place in the registry before installation. I was going to mention .netframework but you've already covered that base.


----------

